# Perfect Day



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Had to start early, so I had my first of the day by 10 this morning :biggrin: After the Edge maduro, my wife and I took Moose out back to play in his frog pool. It's 72 degrees, sunny as anything, and totally perfect.

I hope everyone has a great day  I had to add a pic of Moose since he's been such a perfect young man today...and he's so much fun


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like you are having a great day! Happy 4th to you and your family!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool and I dont think I ever even seen a schlitz since I was a kid


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Definately looks like the "perfect day"..


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

A Schlitz? Are you serious? :lol:

'Tis a good day.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I dont think I ever even seen a schlitz since I was a kid


That's exactly why I bought it  I haven't had a Schlitz since I was sneaking them behind my g-parents she when I was 13 or 14 :biggrin:


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice. Love the Schlitz! Fond memories of my Old Man and his brothers circa 1975.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

mitro said:


> A Schlitz? Are you serious? :lol:


I'm as serious as a God of Fire :brick:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:dribble: @ Schlitz


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I didnt think they made Schlitz anymore!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Gotta bring some Sclitz to the GreySmoke Deck Herf !


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

HO-
It put Milwaukee on the map


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Seems like a great combo!! And you have a nice "little man" sitting there!! Congrats!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looks like a perfect day


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

good photo


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You're a verry rich man Joey. Congrats!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow I didn't know they made Schlitz anymore.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. looks like fun


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow they still make it but does anyone drink it????Isn't that malt liquor?:lol:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

You better get that boy off of the oatmeal or he's gonna end up playing pro football  Looks like a great start to the holiday!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

sofaman said:


> I didnt think they made Schlitz anymore!!!


I didnt either..WOW...good memories. now if anyone posts a pik of SCHMIDTS or GENESSEE, thats brings back some memories as well. Great looking guy ya got there.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

PBR for the win!!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Doesn't look to shabby!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Can't beat that!

Jason


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Schlitz Malt Liquor Bull!!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Not Bull in a bad way. The new stuff has a bull on it in my hood.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Yuck!!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Fatmandu said:


> I didnt either..WOW...good memories. now if anyone posts a pik of SCHMIDTS or GENESSEE, thats brings back some memories as well. Great looking guy ya got there.


gotta love the Genni cream ale


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics bro


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

mitro said:


> A Schlitz? Are you serious? :lol:
> 
> 'Tis a good day.


That was my first reaction. Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

never seen schlitz in a bottle before ... love the ashtray ... your kid got a great smile !! ....


----------

